# Bolt/4K upscale



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a Samsung RU7100 TV connected to my Tivo Bolt. Anyone else notice while watching cable tv channels the Upscale to 4k doesn't look the best. I had Auto or Preferred (4k) checked under the tivo settings--audio/video and then changed/checked the video resolution to 1080p, 1080i,720p, 4k and the picture looks so much better. Native resolution on cable tv seems the best for my tv.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

gregftlaud said:


> I have a Samsung RU7100 TV connected to my Tivo Bolt. Anyone else notice while watching cable tv channels the Upscale to 4k doesn't look the best. I had Auto or Preferred (4k) checked under the tivo settings--audio/video and then changed/checked the video resolution to 1080p, 1080i,720p, 4k and the picture looks so much better.


I think that it is always better to let your TV do the upscale because of it's better processing ability.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

My tv doesn't upscale it --it always plays the resolution the tivo sends to it. So, if a channel is 1080i that's what the tv displays it as. It only shows 4k if I have the tivo set to auto/preferred 4k, or if one of the tivo apps displays something in 4k.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

You say the upscale to 4k doesnt look the best but then say you are watching in native mode "the resolution the tivo sends to it". Keep in mind both the tivo and the tv are trying to display what is probably a crappy cable pic to begin with.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Yah and the crappy cable signal looks best, on my tv, if it is being displayed at 1080i or 720p (not upscaled by the Tivo / 4k) When I say native resolution it is b/c I have 720p, 1080p, 1080i, and 4k all check'd in the tivo audio/video settings. The 4k for tivo apps (like prime video) that show 4k---and the 720p, 1080i for cable channels. 

Original question was to see if anyone else chooses to check 720p, 1080p, 1080i, and 4k in the settings.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Changes my picture size if i uncheck 4K.
Basically zooms in the picture somewhat.
If i just check 1080p the font gets bigger & pushes it more to the borders.
If i just check 4K it makes font smaller & gives me more room on the borders.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

gregftlaud said:


> My tv doesn't upscale it --it always plays the resolution the tivo sends to it. So, if a channel is 1080i that's what the tv displays it as. It only shows 4k if I have the tivo set to auto/preferred 4k, or if one of the tivo apps displays something in 4k.


Is the picture filling the screen on your TV? Then one way or another it's upscaling it, simple as that. Just because the TV is telling you what format the source device is sending it, doesn't mean it's not performing any upscaling after the fact, if it wasn't it would just be displayed as a small picture in the center of your display. It's very common for a TV to do a better job at upscaling the source signal, than the source device itself, so what you're experiencing makes sense. Leave all the resolutions checked on the TiVo like you're doing now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jwort93 said:


> Is the picture filling the screen on your TV? Then one way or another it's upscaling it, simple as that. Just because the TV is telling you what format the source device is sending it, doesn't mean it's not performing any upscaling after the fact, if it wasn't it would just be displayed as a small picture in the center of your display. It's very common for a TV to do a better job at upscaling the source signal, than the source device itself, so what you're experiencing makes sense. Leave all the resolutions checked on the TiVo like you're doing now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried checking them all for my Bolt like I did with my Roamio but it didn't work. I just kept getting the blank screen so I had to change it back to Auto.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, changing being checked from only Auto to 1080i, 1080p, 720p, and 4k makes the picture better for me. A lot better.


----------

